# Engine dies intermittently while driving



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Hello, I too live in Sydney and haven't had any issues. Do you realise you are in the diesel section? There is a known problem with the negative cable in some Cruzen, have you looked at that possibility? It is always a good idea to say which engine is in your car as some have different problems to others.

If you have a petrol engine try this link in the forum, it's an Australian section.



1.6L & 1.6L Turbo


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If you were in the US I'd guess it's the negative battery cable. It could still be a bad battery cable or a failed computer component. Based on your description I wonder if it's a ECU overheat issue which would indicate a short circuit either in or at the connections to the ECU.


----------



## oo7fitzy (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks Aussie. 
It's a 2010 Diesel 110kw Single Overhead Cam Engine Code Z20S1 with a manual gearbox. 

I will check the negative cable and the connections to the ECU.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

oo7fitzy said:


> Thanks Aussie.
> It's a 2010 Diesel 110kw Single Overhead Cam Engine Code Z20S1 with a manual gearbox.
> 
> I will check the negative cable and the connections to the ECU.


There is a guy on this forum with a 2009 model matching yours his forum name is "grs1961", he may have more idea than I have. My diesel is the Australian made twin cam model auto. The car that is the engine comes from Korea.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Can't add anything - but mines started to not want to start when cold[1], no codes, the battery is fine, it's as if the glow plugs aren't glowing, or, perhaps it's the fuel pump...

1 - Yes, I know, cold in Oz in February doesn't mean the same as cold to a USAian!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

grs1961 said:


> 1 - Yes, I know, cold in Oz in February doesn't mean the same as cold to a USAian!


Does cold in February even exist in Australia, outside of Tasmania that is?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

grs1961 said:


> Can't add anything - but mines started to not want to start when cold[1], no codes,
> 
> 1 - Yes, I know, cold in Oz in February doesn't mean the same as cold to a < USAian!  >


Your Funny . hey we finally got a Diesel !


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

I would check all the electrical grounds first. My son went through this with his car. Turned out to be a loose nut on the starter lead. This is an easy and cheap thing to do, before you start replacing ECU's.


----------



## PeterW (Jan 19, 2015)

After you have checked all the grounds, also check these connections. I know someone with who one of these connections came loose, dirt went inside it and his engine stalled.








After you have done that, loosen the screws i have circled blue in the next picture. Just loosen them 1 turn and retighten. The nephew of the Chevrolet Cruze, the Opel Astra, has problems with that.









Hope this solves your problems.
My car started stalling. I replaced the battery, did this and fitted a new sensor on the DPF filter and since then it hasn't stalled.


----------



## oo7fitzy (Mar 5, 2015)

All fixed

Thanks guys for the advice. I was starting to go crazy with this. 
I rechecked all the connections (loosened and tightened ground and positive wires) and it's running like a charm now. 
This surprises me as it always had plenty of cranking power on the start. I wouldn't have expected it to be a bad connection. 
There was no obvious signs of corrosion but it obviously needed a minor increase in conductivity somewhere. 
Great advice guys. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

If you haven't changed the negative battery cable, I would not be surprised if the problem surfaces again.


----------

